# How to cut soap off 24 lb blocks?



## avtrout (Apr 5, 2018)

I can't be the only one to have this problem.  When I get the big 24 lb blocks of soap, I have to hack and saw to cut chunks off.  I've tried big knives, little knives, crinkle soap cutters and straight cutters.  How do you cut soap from these suckers in an efficient manner?  I literally broke out in a sweat yesterday trying to cut an lb off.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 5, 2018)

I do not do m&p, but my daughter did for several years. Huge amounts. We always cut up a block with a large knife and put it in small tote type containers. We would cut up 1 block of each type she had. I found large butcher type knifes to be the best. The longer the knife the better


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 5, 2018)

I use a chefs knife but I have seen the suggestion of using dental floss (unflavored, unwaxed of course).


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 5, 2018)

Not an especially good video, but the last few seconds show how they do it: 
The long double-handled knife they're using is a "cheese knife"

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...ap/how-to-cut-those-gosh-darned-big-blocks-2/


----------



## earlene (Apr 6, 2018)

The cheese knife makes it look so easy!


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 6, 2018)

I looked at buying a cheese knife some years ago for some reason lost in the mists of memory. I never got the knife, but what I do remember is they're available in all price ranges from cheap to "get a second mortgage". The two handles would let you put your whole body into the cut and be a lot easier on the hands.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 6, 2018)

I am wonder if running VERY hot water over the knife blade would help?


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 6, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I am wonder if running VERY hot water over the knife blade would help?



First thing I thought of was a electric knife like my mom used to uncap honey frames

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MK6N3EC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## avtrout (Apr 6, 2018)

I was wondering about an electric knife, too.  I'm so worried I'd injure myself with that giant cheese knife!  It would be a good solution, though.


----------



## earlene (Apr 6, 2018)

I have used hot water, but I prefer spraying the knife blade (no matter whether it's my pizza cutter that I use for slab cutting, or the pastry knife type of cutter) with alcohol after cleaning the knife between cuts.  If it is cold in my house, which it often is, I will do both - first hot water, dry, then spray with alcohol, then cut.

I would not use an electric knife.  The ones I have owned have always been the dual knife with a built-in sawing action with serrated teeth.  Fine for meat, but can tear apart a loaf of bread and I think it would do the same with soap, tear it to shreds.  Of course this is for cutting large blocks of MP, maybe tearing it to shreds is not an issue!

I got the pizza knife because of the cost as *DeeAnna* mentioned.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 6, 2018)

what if you put it inside 2 garbage bags and dropped it from a height?


----------



## Soapprentice (Apr 6, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> what if you put it inside 2 garbage bags and dropped it from a height?


They will likely dent but do not break as the bases are soft.


----------



## avtrout (Apr 8, 2018)

After a few days of soaping, I'm still using the "hack" method.  I was thinking of one of those garotte type thingies people use to cut slabs of clay.  Clay is pretty hard, right?  I'll have to see if I can find one on Amazon.


----------



## Relle (Apr 8, 2018)

Clay when I was doing pottery was cut with very thick fishing line, I doubt that it will be any good to cut the m&p. Try warming it up first maybe in the sun and then cutting with a knife.


----------



## lyschelw (Apr 12, 2018)

Was wondering if fishing line would work.  Or a long wire?  Gotta go try that now....


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 12, 2018)

I think the issue might be not having enough hands - I think you might need somebody or something holding the block and 2 hands to work the garrote slicing thing.

If you are using 25 lbs blocks, you are using a lot. So it might be helpful to do something like this:
http://teachsoap.com/2012/03/29/build-your-own-soap-cutter/

Where the cutter is stationary and you push the soap through. Doesn't have to be that elaborate - it could be just one or 2 wires on some kind of frame.


----------

